# Panta rei



## Amadea

Che cosa vuoldire panta rei?
Grazie!


----------



## kittykate

Hi Amadea, 

"panta rei" is ancient Greek and means "everything flows". The whole sentence goes: "Panta rei, (...) panta patèr ò polemos, panton basileios" - in Greek characters, of course!, that roughly means "Everything flows (...) and father and king of everything is war".
For a more complete quotation/better translation you'll need to wait for someone else!
Anyway, try checking e.g. wikipedia, I'm sure they have something.

caterina


----------



## Amadea

Thank you Kittykate!


----------



## ireney

Just a note: The two phrases are in truth independent although they often appear as a whole. While both are attributed to Heraclitus, the first one "Ta panta rei" is actually a wonderful phrase by which Plato encapsulates Heraclitus' philosophy.


----------



## marilou

Oppure più semplicemente "tutto scorre"...


----------



## panagiotis

I think that _*πάντα ρει* _is the simplified version of *πάντα χωρεί, ουδέν μένει*.

Literally it can be translated as: _everything goes forward, nothing stays still_. It means that things always change, even if the surface looks the same as before.


----------



## ireney

Hi Panagiotis and welcome to the site  

Actually ῤέω is a different verb from χωρέω -ῶ and none of the meanings of the latter means "flow" really.


----------



## panagiotis

ireney said:


> Hi Panagiotis and welcome to the site
> 
> Actually ῤέω is a different verb from χωρέω -ῶ and none of the meanings of the latter means "flow" really.



Thanx for your welcome...

We don't disagree. Just Plato took the original phrase, reduced it (and removed the preposition in front of χωρέω), but _the song remains the same_.


----------



## Paciente

I think Panta Rei is often illustrated by the image : a man bever never takes a bath in the same river, 

He is often opposed in philosophy to the doctrine of another important pre-socratical philopher, Parmenides, that the world is a unity and is unchanging...

Hope to have helped you !


----------



## marilou

Also me I knew reo like to flow, scorrere in italian.


----------

